# pic of my b-13 (limea bean)



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

http://www.mcmullenargus.com/gallery/view.asp?image=16657&pub=11


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*inside of it*

http://www.mcmullenargus.com/gallery/view.asp?image=16658&pub=11


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

*pics*

thanks man it looks alil diffrent now i got new 17'' white 8 spoke wheels and a twin snoorkle hood i havent got any pics of it up yet but will soon


----------



## Ag Bullet (May 16, 2002)

Wow! You should paint it green next time!  

Looks good.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

that's an um.....interesting colour!!! I like it. Do you get lots of police attention??


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*police*

matter of fact im going to court tues. becuse some dumb ass cop dont like fixed up cars . he told me not to come back to that town. lol lol i think its funny but im gonna nail them with hurasment


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: pics*



lowryder407 said:


> *thanks man it looks alil diffrent now i got new 17'' white 8 spoke wheels and a twin snoorkle hood i havent got any pics of it up yet but will soon *


 Yeah hook up some pics.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: police*



lowryder407 said:


> *matter of fact im going to court tues. becuse some dumb ass cop dont like fixed up cars . he told me not to come back to that town. lol lol i think its funny but im gonna nail them with hurasment *


 F- that... Tell him you don't like fat ass cops.. LOL.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*pics*

ill get new pics as soon as i get my cam back, i sold my front air dam so it aint on there any more


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*police*

yea those damn cops. im puttin a big artical in the papper about the whole ordeal. its gonna have pics of all our cars and say ''cruzin is not a crime''


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Tight! I'm likeing that idea... Make sure you post about it on here.. I'm sure you will get some more back! Good luck with the issue.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*RiceBox is right...if you spam these forums again you will be gone.

-- Scott*


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^^

IT'S A B13!!! Those won't fit. If you keep trying to sell those damn lights in every fucking forum your are going to get kicked


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah but the idea is there... PUT THEM ON A B13. Then your taking real custom, not that.... WAHOO I got a carbon fiber hood, wahoo.. I got a CAI.. WAhoo... I got a system.

Now yeah, there still altezas.. But they don't belong on that car, now thats bad ass.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

*tail lights!!!!!!*

well i was thinkingabout it and how there aint no tail lights for this year of sentra. so what i think im gonna do is, smooth the whole back of the trunk, where the lisence plate is, smooth in the tail lights and put some , toyota supera or something crazy, tail lights in it,


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

when you paint your interior is there a certain kinda paint you are supposed to use and a certain way to paint it? I have a white sentra and i was wanting to add some white highlight to the inside of my car but i'm not sure how to go about doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

*inside paint*

no just make sure you wipe the parts off really good and maybe ruff it up a little bit. i used the same paint as i used on the outside. just put light coats on and let it dry good. its very time conuming. if you have any ? just let me know ill help the best i can


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

you know what i think you should do with your car? drive it up to the edge of a cliff, leave it in neutral with the park brake off, get out, and push it over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

*?????????????????*

what the hell is your prob. asshole i dont dawg your shit so dont dawg mine. have some respect for other ppl. stuff. then maybe you will get some respect. you prob. drive a fuckin honda anyway


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

I drive a Honda, a Mustang, and a SE-R and I really don't like your "Look-At-Me" Green Nissan, either.

Thank you.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*ENOUGH*

Enough of the crap boys 'n' girls. This section of the forum is for "Members Rides"... *NOT* Let's Make Fun Of Someone's Car That We Don't Like.

ihateloops --- You comment was uncalled for. If you wanted to make a comment on his car, why not PM him? Don't fill up bandwidth with your opinions unless they are positive and reinforcing.

SE-R kid --- Chimming in like that isn't going to get you anywhere either. Take the garbage off the boards. And your Thank You phrase isn't funny.

lowryder407 --- Just ignore them. Apparently they feel the need to bag on other's cars. Do what you want to your car... and continue to post on this BB about what you have done, plan to do, pics, advice, etc.

If the shit-talking on this thread continues, I will close it. Understand?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Watch your mouths, kiddies. Comments like that are completely uncalled for. You're welcome to voice your opinion, but please do it in an appropriate way, not "push it off a cliff." To be honest, I don't really dig the color myself, but I _do_ respect the hard work he's put into his car. You have to admit that whether or not you particularly like how he has built his B13, he has definately made it unique. How many Sentra owners are willing to try a crazy color like lime green? He's built his car the way he likes it, and you _will_ respect that. Isn't that what modding cars is all about - building a car that pleases _you_?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

i dont really care if youre a moderator or not, you are not going to tell me what i _will_ respect. if i dont respect ugly, riced out classics, well then im just not going to. i posted what i did because it makes me sick to think that the classic sentra is going to become some rice boy moron car. i bought mine because it was respectable.

oh, and lowryder, i was just wondering, did you do any of the work on the car yourself, or did you have it all done for you at shops? if the former is true, well then i will have a little bit of respect for you for doing it by yourself, well, if the latter is true, im sorry, i cant respect you for paying people to put stuff on your car.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Apparently someone doesn't understand BB etiquette. So as stated, this thread will cease to be....


----------

